# How to pick a SentrySafe in about 10 seconds.



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

,
,
If you really need a home safe, get a real one.
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Proves the old saying.

Locks are only there to keep the innocent, INNOCENT.:devil3:

All criminals are not stopped by a lock.


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ZZZZZ said:


> If you really need a home safe, get a real one.


He can bust into those too. Almost as quick.

But the truth is, nobody going to "pick" your safe or your front door lock. They going to ring the door a couple of times, and if nobody answers, go to the back or side door, throw something through the window, and reach in. Grab the first few valuables (probably electronics) they can find. If the alarm goes off, they know they got at least 5 minutes before your neighbors get ticked off at that damn alarm going off again, and maybe look out the window to see what is happening.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's another one.

:biggrin2:

[1022] Homak Gun Safe Opened With Orange Juice Bottle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=115&v=Chu4mvEUc5I
.
.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> ...


Big deal. He opened it with the combinationfirst and located the latch and figured out how it works, then he jimmied it with plastic. I'm pretty sure an average thief wouldn't have that luxury.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Davejss said:


> Big deal. He opened it with the combinationfirst and located the latch and figured out how it works, then he jimmied it with plastic. I'm pretty sure an average thief wouldn't have that luxury.


The point is that the safe manufacturers aren't very bright.
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> The point is that the safe manufacturers aren't very bright.
> .
> .


And if you have ever seen one before, you now know how to open any other like it with no damage. 

Just leave no fingerprints, and the owner might think that they lost the contents.

ED


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Its probally an imported product that bypasses all security measures.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Wonder why a lawyer keeps cracking safes. Must be a slow day in the law field.

I clicked on another one of his videos showing how to figure out the combination for a Masterlock. Same one I use to lock the gate at our camp, and locks up the chain around the tractor. Yikes.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Locksport (organized lock picking competitions) is a thing these days. Check out Bosnian Bill's channel too.

I think in the day of ready internet access that is fair to assume anyone can readily find any known weaknesses to any locks you might use.

I don't know of any lock that is designed to keep anyone out. They're designed to slow an attacker down, which combined with alarm systems and security patrols can provide a meaningful level of security. Better locks and safes will have a rating saying how long it should take a skilled attacker to make entry.


----------



## teddymiller (Nov 9, 2021)

You might be wondering how to open sentry safe without a key. Using two paper clips, make a tension tool and a picking tool. Place the first paper clip in the lower portion of the lock, then the second in the upper portion. Wiggling the other one while turning the first one clockwise. Turn the paperclips clockwise after pressing the pins three times.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Saw a video showing that a regular paper clip (not straightened out) will open file cabinet and the little lock boxes you buy at places like walmart. Wife had one that she lost the key to but it was locked and nothing in it. Just for grins I tried the paper clip thing and sure enough, unlocked it in about 5 sceconds.


----------

